# Emerson vs APC Online UPS



## ShaQ.Blogs (Sep 22, 2015)

I am looking for reliable recommendations of Online UPS for my Home Theater - connect Receiver, TV and monitor. 
While I am aware of APC, am wondering how good is Emerson? What is the after sales support like? 

What would you guys recommend?

I am looking at either of these models in Bangalore.
SRC2000XLI-CC
Liebert GXT MT+
Liebert GXT MT+ CX


----------

